

Blueseed to build floating fortress off the coast of Silicon Valley - JacobAldridge
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/technology-news/no-green-card-no-worries--blueseed-floats-its-big-idea-20120710-21syc.html

======
ColinWright
Here are a few previous submissions of this story, some of which have
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830122> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3219747>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3223706> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3286693> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3310873> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331658>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3347468> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3702070> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3938237>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3945202>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4078722>

There are probably more. The later submissions might very well have more up-
to-date information than the earlier ones.

